
Pimp My Code, Part 14: Be Inflexible! - paul
http://wilshipley.com/blog/2007/05/pimp-my-code-part-14-be-inflexible.html
======
Tichy
I am not sure I agree with everything. The case against premature optimization
has long been made, and for the most part I agree. However, the point of
abstractions etc. is not only to create useless libraries, it is also to keep
the code manageable. For example, the point of private members of classes is
not protection against illegal operations. It is to tell me as a programmer
that I don't have to worry about those aspects of the class. The dreadful
thing that could happen is not that 1000 John Smiths sign up for my
application. It is that I have written 100000 lines of code and have no idea
anymore what is going on...

------
comatose_kid
You know, I read this earlier but never thought of posting it here. Good idea
- much of what Wil writes is great.

